# Hank being Hank



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey all
I haven't been on here in forever so I figure I'll post some updated pictures of my little girl

I'm not too familiar with the sites format anymore so hopefully these upload


----------



## dom1959 (Oct 29, 2014)

very cool, thx 4 sharing!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Aww Hank is looking beautiful as always! She reminds me so much of my Chewy


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks 
I can't believe she's almost 3!!!
How is your gang doing Jill?
Muffin and Chewy are too adorable


----------



## Sparrows (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Susan! Good to see you here! Hank looks great!! I just adopted two tiels two days ago. I still have my budgies, Murphy, Petey, and Joey and my linnie Louie. They're all doing great. We're all adjusting to the newcomers, but so far, no problems! Looking forward to learning a lot here and glad to hear from you again! Diane (dsavino, TB).


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I love the 2nd picture. Does Hank still have her tail dyed purple? Or did she molt it out?


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sparrows said:


> Hi Susan! Good to see you here! Hank looks great!! I just adopted two tiels two days ago. I still have my budgies, Murphy, Petey, and Joey and my linnie Louie. They're all doing great. We're all adjusting to the newcomers, but so far, no problems! Looking forward to learning a lot here and glad to hear from you again! Diane (dsavino, TB).


Hey Diane!
Thanks, shes such a ham
Im glad to hear about Murphy, Petey, Joey, and Louie. 
always nice to see some TB members=]
congrats on your new tiels I look forward to reading more about them and it's great to hear from you too!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

CaliTiels said:


> I love the 2nd picture. Does Hank still have her tail dyed purple? Or did she molt it out?


She molted it out finally. She stopped flying into the bowl of berries and getting stained thank god. Her new thing is picking one out, running up to the head of the chair, taking a few bites, then flinging it into our hair. repeat.

She does have a purple stain on her back from flinging the berries but it's nothing compared to that purple stained tail she had for months


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hank's looking gorgeous! I've missed her  hope she's doing well .


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I enjoyed all the pictures! I've been wondering how you two were getting on, thanks for the update


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Hank is adorable. Love that last one.


----------

